# Solved: Realtek RTL8188 Wireless Adapter not connecting to my home LAN



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm trying to connect to the internet on another PC (on my desktop, not this laptop I'm sending this request on). I know my network is working OK, because I'm on it now (on my laptop), but the Realtek adapter is not connecting on my destop PC. Can anyone help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have the latest driver installed? Does the adapter show as OK under Network Adapters in Device Manager? What, if any, warnings or errors are anywhere in Device Manager?

Does the wireless connection show as enabled in Network Connections?

Can you detect any wireless networks? If so, ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. And show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for replying so quickly. btw, I have WinXP (SP3) home edition. Also, I beg your patience; I am not the most literate on PCs, but I can get by.

To your questions:
1a) Lastest driver? I'm not sure. I just bought this adapter and a cd came with it to load the drivers, which I did and loaded OK (driver date 3/10/2010). But if this is the lastest or not, I don't know. And since I cannot get to the internet, I can't download a newer version to that PC.

1b) Yes, device manager does show "This device is working properly." And there are no errors or warning messages in device manager.

2) Network connection: my home network is working fine (evidence is that I'm on it with my laptop now). BUT, on the desktop (with the problem), it does show my wireless network by name but with "Limited or no connectivity." I've tried the "Repair" option, but I get error: "Windows could not finish repairing because [this] could not be completed: Renewing your IP address."

3) Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector: I have never used it before. On this laptop, I went to the that webpage: should I download the Inspector v.1.2.0 to run on this PC (tho' the other desktop has the Realtek adapter problem)?

4) OK, I did the ipconfig/all, captured it to a .jpg, attached to this post.

Thanks again!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If necessary you can use any computer with internet access to download the wireless driver and the Xirrus Inspector and copy them to the problem machine via USB flash drive, CD-RW, etc.

Make sure you are not locked out because the router is using MAC Address filtering.

Disable encryption (security) on the router and try to connect. If successful you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect. If it still does not work with encryption, what kind of encryption are you using and what kind of key?


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, I downloaded (1) the latest driver for the adapter, and (2) the Xirrus Inspector - tho' I've not loaded them yet (I hope to tonight).

"Mac address filtering?" Did you detect something specific in my ipconfig that indicates Mac setting? If so, what was that? Or, are you advising that I make sure the router is not using Mac? If so, I may have to call Linksys to inquire how to do that. 

Also, to disable encryption on the router I may need to call Linksys, as well.

I am trying to work this as I can get to it; but I will keep any progress I make posted here.
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Instead of calling Linksys you could try consulting the manual--either on CD or from Linksys's web site.

Two common, and the most easily fixed, reasons for not getting an IP configuration assigned on a wireless connection are encryption mismatch and locking oneself out with MAC Address filtering.


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

I've now installed Xirrus and it is running. I captured some screen shots and have attached four .jpg files: one of Xirrus, and three of the monitor program that came witht the Realtek adapter. It seems that it is finding my network (Miller net) and that the signal is strong. Maybe these can give you a bit more information on what is happening here.

I was (wrongly) thinking that "MAC" address filtering referred to the Apple Macintosh OS, which might conflict with my Windows 7 OS thereby locking out the adapter from connecting. But I just found this note on About.com "A MAC address represents the physical identifier of a network adapter, while the IP address represents a logical device address on Internet Protocol networks." So, that may blow my Apple/PC reason for my problem.

After looking at these screen shots, any ideas on this? Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

MAC Address filtering--also called "access control" or similar--refers to a feature on many routers to allow only listed adapters to connect.

Disable encryption and MAC Address filtering on the router and try to connect.


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, I will try those two things, but I'll need to read through the Linksys users guide first to learn how to do that. But, I have two concerns: (1) once I turn off MAC filtering and encryption, how to turn them back on for my network? (I have four other PCs using it); and (2) how to make sure I don't get in a worse fix than I'm in now (with only one PC unable to get online) by junking something else up and knocking out my four other PCs. Maybe both of these concerns are amateurish, but the fear is still there (tho' worse case I'd have to buy in some expert help to get past this crap).

Thanks again for your patience and assistance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

MAC Address filtering is not really security; it just makes your network more difficult for you to use. When you have time read The ABCs of securing your wireless network. If you have it enabled it is only allowing access to the adapters in its list; when you disable it all computers can access, so there is no impact on the ones that are already connecting.

When you disable encryption all wireless devices will be disconnected. So, don't do it when somebody is doing something important and shouldn't be interrupted. After you have tried to connect the problem PC you just change the encryption mode back to whatever it is now and the network returns to "normal." If the others had not attempted to connect while the network was unsecure the computers should reconnect automatically as soon as the encryption is re-enabled.

Not amateurish concerns; they are the concerns of a responsible, thinking person.


----------



## pspuria81 (Oct 28, 2010)

winxp home has network problems wireless and wired cards never seem to work with out issues, thats why i prefer xp pro, also if a cd comes with the card there may be software that helps u connect to your network specifically for that card perhaps you should try that?

 
cheers


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, game change! After far too many hours stuggling with this problem (time better spent doing other priorities), and after selecting the "disable" option on the "wireless security" portion of the Linksys "control" page for my router, which in turn TOTALLY locked me out from getting online (on ALL five my computers) - I finally called Linksys and paid for technical assistance (only $30). We worked with this compound problem for over two hours, and finally determined it was a hardware problem (at least, primarily). My router is over five years old and uses 802.11g technology; and my wireless adapter is a 802.11n standard. So.... I just bought a new router (Linksys E1000 - using "n" version). If I'd known this sooner, I'd have spent the $50 long ago and avoided all the pain. But then again, I would not have learned a few more things about this magical world of PC networks! I expect this will solve my problem once I receive the shipment and install it. So, thanks so much for giving me pointers and advice. I very much appreicate your help. I may be in touch again in the future.


----------



## pspuria81 (Oct 28, 2010)

i thought 802.11n is backwards compatible


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

802.11n _is _backward compatible, but if 5 computers could not connect after disabling encryption there had to be a serious defect in the router I would think. I assume that in 2 hours time they reset the router to factory defaults (probably numerous times) and after that there should be no problem connecting by wireless or ethernet.


----------



## pspuria81 (Oct 28, 2010)

well i have a PS3 that has built in wireless N and i have a WRT54g series type router, and i use mac filtering with no problem, IMHO i think the linksys rep/tech got the guy to go out and buy a new router for the sake of buying it


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, we did reset the 11g router to factory defaults (twice), but still had the wireless problem. Then, I could only get online on my main PC with the ethernet cable connected to my modem -not on my laptops, not on the other desktop (with the original wireless adapter problem), and not on my printer (wireless connection). The tech guy had me check everything (I think) from the physical cables to the configuration settings on the Linksys "control" page. So, I don't know, maybe I bought a new router needlessly - maybe someone with more knowledge than me (to verify what the tech guy told me to do) could have got it done right. But, from the little reading I've done on the differernce between 802.11g and 11n, it looks like the new router will give me better speed, versatility, and more and simpler options for adding other PCs and equipment to my network. So, maybe my old 11g router could work (I agree the 11n adapter should be backward compatible to the 11g router), but now I will have a new 11n router and should be good to go. I may run into other problems, but I fully expect I will be past this little dingy. Once again, thank you all! Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In case my post # 14 was not clear ...

I think you did the right thing replacing the router. You didn't necessarily have to buy another Linksys but you got 5 years service from the other one so probably have a fair amount of confidence in that brand. And, it sounds to me that the Linksys tech support did well by you.

The other guy made too many idiot posts (different thread) and is gone for good. He was getting on my nerves but I did not get a chance to participate in his departure.


----------



## enjjm (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, after all your time for trying to help me on this bizaar problem, I just had to let you know what happened. While waiting on my new router to be delivered from Linksys, yesterday I logged onto my PC (that had the problem), and I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT!! Suddenly, it was connected online! All by itself. I guess after the tech support guy had me reset all the defaults on my old router, after setting overnight, it recycled itself someway and gave me a connection to my wireless network. And not only that PC, but all five of my computers are zipping right along online no problems. Wow! was I ever surprised by this strange turn of events. But now I'm torn on whether use the new router or not; or just continue using my old one since it is working perfectly now??? I'm sure there are good things about the new one, but I really have all I need with the old one. But, I'm leaning toward keeping the new one and not to tempt fate again. The old router gave me five good years; so maybe it's time. Anyway, just wanted to share that bit of news with you. Thanks again for your kind assistance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  It's rare, but sometimes routers do recover after several hours of rest. Your choice, but my advice is to configure the new router the same way the current one is configured. Then when this one fails again you are ready for a pretty simple and quick replacement.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

